

Bitcoin data spam and evil data - samweinberg
http://garzikrants.blogspot.com/2013/04/on-bitcoin-data-spam-and-evil-data.html

======
incision
I'm reminded of my comment on this thread [1] (Ask HN: Why would a government
have created bitcoin?).

 _"I like bitcoin as a robust, validated communication network with the
currency function incentivizing its operation and creating noise to mask the
murmur of its true purpose."_

1: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5547423>

